# Sandy-Bridge-E Hexacore 3910k für 350€



## StauBHausaufsag0r (25. Juli 2013)

*Sandy-Bridge-E Hexacore 3910k für 350€*

Auf einer chinesischen (?) Website sind Informationen zu einem günstigen Sandy-Bridge-E Sechskernprozessor mit offenem Multiplikator für den aktuellen Sockel 2011 aufgetaucht. 
Er soll mit einem Basistakt von 3Ghz erscheinen, unsterstützt Hyper-Threading und den üblichen Turbo-Boost und soll 350€ kosten. Zum Boosttakt sind noch keine Informationen bekannt. Die TDP soll bei 130 Watt liegen.
Unklar ist mir grade noch wie groß der L3-Cache sein soll, ich kann kein chinesisch/japanisch 

Eigene Meinung: Ein erster Schritt in die richtige Richtung, wenn Intel den Sockel 2011 nicht weiter vergammeln lässt, möglicherweiße eine attraktive Alternative zu Haswell bzw. den teureren, aber warscheinlich kaum schnelleren Ivy-Bridge-E Prozessoren.

EDIT: Quellen vergessen: http://www.expreview.com/27049.html
http://www.gulli.com/news/22090-int...tiger-6-kern-prozessor-im-anmarsch-2013-07-25


----------



## moboKiller (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sandy-Bridge-E Hexacore 3910k für 350€*

coole News  
also wenn ich diese Krickelschrift richtig deute müsste das L3-Cache 6MB betragen


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sandy-Bridge-E Hexacore 3910k für 350€*

Wenn das stimmt ist der gekauft.


----------



## marcus_T (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sandy-Bridge-E Hexacore 3910k für 350€*

als gulli leser ist man klar im vorteil 
mal schnell geschaut wie "schnell" pcgh ist 

trotzdem uninteressant für mich, wegen einer cpu auch noch das MB wechseln.
dann müssten schon kleine wunder geschehen. ca 2015 vllcht


----------



## Cook2211 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sandy-Bridge-E Hexacore 3910k für 350€*

Das wäre ein wirklich begrüßenswerter Schritt von Intel.


----------



## StauBHausaufsag0r (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sandy-Bridge-E Hexacore 3910k für 350€*



marcus_T schrieb:


> als gulli leser ist man klar im vorteil
> mal schnell geschaut wie "schnell" pcgh ist



Haha, nicht immer  
Meistens habe ich die News dort schon bei der PCGH gelesen


----------



## grenn-CB (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sandy-Bridge-E Hexacore 3910k für 350€*

Wie geil äre das denn?
Hatte gestern auch schonmal an einen 3930K gedacht, aber der wäre deutlich zu teuer und 310€ ist kaum teurer als ein Core i7 4770K.


----------



## Oberst Klink (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sandy-Bridge-E Hexacore 3910k für 350€*

Naja, wirklich begeistert bin Ich nicht, falls diese CPU so tatsächlich kommt. 

In den meisten Spielen dürfte ein hypothetischer 3910K das Nachsehen gegenüber einem i7 3770K bzw. 4770K haben, da der Takt mit 3 GHz relativ gering ausfällt. In Anwendungen dürfte die CPU leichte Vorteile haben, wobei sich dann wieder die Frage stellt, ob sich der Aufpreis zu einem 3770K bzw. 4770K lohnt. 

Wer also eine CPU rein zum Zocken möchte, ist mit einem 3770K bzw. 4770K vermutlich immer noch besser bedient.


----------



## grenn-CB (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sandy-Bridge-E Hexacore 3910k für 350€*

Da hast du Recht, aber es gibt ja auch Leute die wollen unbedingt einen Core i7 3930K oder die Extreme Modelle haben, aber denen sind die zu teuer und mit dem Core i7 3910K würde das schon wieder anders aussehen und ich wäre vielleicht auch ein Abnehmer dieser CPU.


----------



## StauBHausaufsag0r (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sandy-Bridge-E Hexacore 3910k für 350€*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Naja, wirklich begeistert bin Ich nicht, falls diese CPU so tatsächlich kommt.
> 
> In den meisten Spielen dürfte ein hypothetischer 3910K das Nachsehen gegenüber einem i7 3770K bzw. 4770K haben, da der Takt mit 3 GHz relativ gering ausfällt. In Anwendungen dürfte die CPU leichte Vorteile haben, wobei sich dann wieder die Frage stellt, ob sich der Aufpreis zu einem 3770K bzw. 4770K lohnt.
> 
> Wer also eine CPU rein zum Zocken möchte, ist mit einem 3770K bzw. 4770K vermutlich immer noch besser bedient.


 
Das schon, aber er verfügt ja über einen offenen Multi. Bei ausreichender Kühlung sollte der 3910k, sofern er denn erscheint, auch mit einem 3770k mithalten können.


----------



## Monsjo (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sandy-Bridge-E Hexacore 3910k für 350€*

Einen 4770K kann man auch übertakten. Je nach Anwendung ist er schneller. Und in jedem Fall effizienter.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sandy-Bridge-E Hexacore 3910k für 350€*



grenn-CB schrieb:


> Da hast du Recht, aber es gibt ja auch Leute die wollen unbedingt einen Core i7 3930K oder die Extreme Modelle haben, aber denen sind die zu teuer und mit dem Core i7 3910K würde das schon wieder anders aussehen und ich wäre vielleicht auch ein Abnehmer dieser CPU.


 
Wer einen Extreme Edition will, kauft sich aber nicht den kleinsten 6 Kerner.


----------



## StauBHausaufsag0r (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sandy-Bridge-E Hexacore 3910k für 350€*



Monsjo schrieb:


> Einen 4770K kann man auch übertakten. Je nach Anwendung ist er schneller. Und in jedem Fall effizienter.



Und heißer


----------



## Monsjo (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sandy-Bridge-E Hexacore 3910k für 350€*



StauBHausaufsag0r schrieb:


> Und heißer


 
 Und ein Sandy-Bridge-E  mit der selben Kühlung ist kühler. 
Bestimmt.


----------



## grenn-CB (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sandy-Bridge-E Hexacore 3910k für 350€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wer einen Extreme Edition will, kauft sich aber nicht den kleinsten 6 Kerner.


 
Ich meinte das so das der jenige überhaupt einen Intel 6 Kerner haben will.



Monsjo schrieb:


> Einen 4770K kann man auch übertakten. Je nach Anwendung ist er schneller. Und in jedem Fall effizienter.


 
Mit dem Macho kann man den 3910K bestimmt besser übertakten als einen Core i7 4770K mit Macho.


----------



## Monsjo (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sandy-Bridge-E Hexacore 3910k für 350€*



grenn-CB schrieb:


> Mit dem Macho kann man den 3910K bestimmt besser übertakten als einen Core i7 4770K mit Macho.


 
Wer übertaktet eine Extreme Edition mit nem Macho?


----------



## StauBHausaufsag0r (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sandy-Bridge-E Hexacore 3910k für 350€*

Meiner wird mit nem K2 und 1,3V bei 4,2GHz maximal 60° warm, mit der H100 bei 1,4V und 4,6GHz sinds 70°. Also ich denke schon


----------



## Monsjo (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sandy-Bridge-E Hexacore 3910k für 350€*

Und wie viel braucht er an Strom? 
Ich finde das ist einfach nur ne Resteverwertung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sandy-Bridge-E Hexacore 3910k für 350€*



StauBHausaufsag0r schrieb:


> Und heißer


 
Glaub mir, der 6 Kerner verbratet deutlich mehr Energie und erzeugt dadurch auch mehr Wärme.  



grenn-CB schrieb:


> Ich meinte das so das der jenige überhaupt einen Intel 6 Kerner haben will.



Ich hatte mal einen und will garantiert keinen mehr. 
Die 2011 Plattform ist und bleibt veraltet. Ist nun mal so. Sie ist schon zwei Jahre alt und ein Sandy 6 Kerner ist auch veraltet, völlig veraltet sogar.
Das Teil ist ein reines Lockmittel, damit Intel noch ein paar 2011 Systeme verkaufen kann, denn die liegen doch inzwischen wie Blei in den Regalen.



grenn-CB schrieb:


> Mit dem Macho kann man den 3910K bestimmt besser übertakten als einen Core i7 4770K mit Macho.



Nein, kann man nicht.
Mit dem Macho kriegst du den 6 Kerner vielleicht auf 4,2GHz. Mehr geht nicht. Außerdem weißt du nicht, was das für CPUs sind. Das kann der letzte Müll sein, den Intel liegen hat und nicht wegwerfen wollte.
Und was soll das mit den 6MB Cache?  Der 3930k hat 12MB Cache. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Intel einen 6 Kerner mit halben Cache rausschickt. Der wird sowas von langsam sein.


----------



## StauBHausaufsag0r (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sandy-Bridge-E Hexacore 3910k für 350€*

Weiß ich nicht. Kann ich ja auch schlecht messen :S


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sandy-Bridge-E Hexacore 3910k für 350€*



StauBHausaufsag0r schrieb:


> Weiß ich nicht. Kann ich ja auch schlecht messen :S


 
Kauf dir ein Strommessgerät. Kostet 15€ im Baumarkt.


----------



## StauBHausaufsag0r (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sandy-Bridge-E Hexacore 3910k für 350€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Glaub mir, der 6 Kerner verbratet deutlich mehr Energie und erzeugt dadurch auch mehr Wärme.
> Nein, kann man nicht.
> Mit dem Macho kriegst du den 6 Kerner vielleicht auf 4,2GHz. Mehr geht nicht. Außerdem weißt du nicht, was das für CPUs sind. Das kann der letzte Müll sein, den Intel liegen hat und nicht wegwerfen wollte.
> Und was soll das mit den 6MB Cache?  Der 3930k hat 12MB Cache. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Intel einen 6 Kerner mit halben Cache rausschickt. Der wird sowas von langsam sein.



Ist mir schon klar, nur geben die Haswells dank der tollen WLP die Wärme nicht gut ab.
Sicher das der 3910k nur mit 6MB Cache ausgestatten sein soll? Kann ich mir nicht so recht vorstellen, wenn ja, dann ists wohl tatsächlich nur noch Resteverwertung...

EDIT: Gesamtsystem mit einer GTX 590 damals so 600W. HW Monitor sagt  190W. Ich dachte nur die CPU sei gemeint.


----------



## moboKiller (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sandy-Bridge-E Hexacore 3910k für 350€*

Ähm ich hab mal gedacht, dass ich mal den Google Übersetzer bemühe welcher diesmal ein recht ordentliches Ergebnis ablieferte:
Laut Intels Roadmap wird im September dieses Jahres veröffentlicht werden, IVB-E Architektur Core i7-4960X, Core i7-4930K und Core i7-4820K, während das aktuelle SNB-E Core-Generation wird i7-3970X/3960X/3930K/3820 nach und nach ersetzt. Doch nach durchgesickerten Intel Dokumentation, SNB-E in es wird ein Core i7-3910K, was zu Problemen führen wird.


Core i7-3910K

Laut dem Dokument Beschreibung ist Core i7-3910K Grundfrequenz von 3,0 GHz, Turbo-Frequenz unbekannt. C2 Stepping, sSpec nummeriert SR0TN und die aktuellen Core i7-3970X-Nummer ist SR0WR.

Core i7-3910K detaillierte Spezifikationen noch nicht bekannt, es sollte zwischen vier Kern, 10MB Cache Core i7-3820 und 6-Core, 12MB Cache Core i7-3930K, zwischen Individuen näher fühlen letzterem kann es sechs-Kern, 12MB Cache, wird der Preis zwischen 296 bis 583 Dollar. Der Prozessor OEM-Markt geschoben werden kann, sonst IVB-E sind out, SNB-E-Prozessoren in den DIY-Markt, wie kann es immer noch attraktiv?


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sandy-Bridge-E Hexacore 3910k für 350€*



StauBHausaufsag0r schrieb:


> Ist mir schon klar, nur geben die Haswells dank der tollen WLP die Wärme nicht gut ab.



Das liegt in erster Linie daran, dass die Oberfläche des IHS recht klein ist. Was nützt dir ein fetter Kühler, wenn er halb übersteht?



StauBHausaufsag0r schrieb:


> Sicher das der 3910k nur mit 6MB Cache ausgestatten sein soll?



Die Webseite spekuliert das. Kannst du kein chinesisch?



StauBHausaufsag0r schrieb:


> Kann ich mir nicht so recht vorstellen, wenn ja, dann ists wohl tatsächlich nur noch Resteverwertung...



Kann ich mir auch nicht. Ich würde daher erst mal auf eine offizielle Mitteilung von Intel warten. Vielleicht ist das Ganze auch nur Fake.


----------



## StauBHausaufsag0r (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sandy-Bridge-E Hexacore 3910k für 350€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Webseite spekuliert das. Kannst du kein chinesisch?



Nein, habe ich auch schon geschrieben :S


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sandy-Bridge-E Hexacore 3910k für 350€*



StauBHausaufsag0r schrieb:


> Nein, habe ich auch schon geschrieben :S


 
Lernen. In 30 Jahren spricht die Welt chinesisch.


----------



## Oberst Klink (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sandy-Bridge-E Hexacore 3910k für 350€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist das Ganze auch nur Fake.


 
Eben. Ich halte es für recht unwahrscheinlich, dass Intel so kurz vor Erscheinen von Ivy Bridge-E noch mal einen neuen Sandy Bridge-E rausbringt. Selbst der 3970X war schon recht spät dran.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sandy-Bridge-E Hexacore 3910k für 350€*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Eben. Ich halte es für recht unwahrscheinlich, dass Intel so kurz vor Erscheinen von Ivy Bridge-E noch mal einen neuen Sandy Bridge-E rausbringt. Selbst der 3970X war schon recht spät dran.


 
Oder er kommt tatsächlich nur als Resteverwertung für OEM Rechner und nicht für den Retail Markt.


----------



## StauBHausaufsag0r (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sandy-Bridge-E Hexacore 3910k für 350€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Lernen. In 30 Jahren spricht die Welt chinesisch.



Das will ich nicht hoffen


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sandy-Bridge-E Hexacore 3910k für 350€*



StauBHausaufsag0r schrieb:


> Das will ich nicht hoffen


 
Befürchte ich aber.
Immerhin weiß ich, wie es um die US Wirtschaft bestellt ist.


----------



## Monsjo (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sandy-Bridge-E Hexacore 3910k für 350€*



StauBHausaufsag0r schrieb:


> Das will ich nicht hoffen


 
Wird aber so sein. Wir sind von China abhängig, China nicht von uns. Ich lern auch neben Englisch Türkisch und Chinesisch.


----------



## Oberst Klink (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sandy-Bridge-E Hexacore 3910k für 350€*



Monsjo schrieb:


> Wird aber so sein. Wir sind von China abhängig, China nicht von uns. Ich lern auch neben Englisch Türkisch und Chinesisch.


 
Falls wir in 30 Jahren überhaupt noch sprechen und uns bis dahin nicht völlig ausgelöscht haben 

@Topic: Ja, für OEM-PCs wäre diese CPU durchaus denkbar. Dennoch bin Ich da sehr skeptisch.


----------



## Jolly91 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sandy-Bridge-E Hexacore 3910k für 350€*

Ich will ja nichts sagen, aber es könnten auch Defekte i7-3930k CPU´s sein, Takt senken, und rennt schon.

Ansonsten wird es recht interessant werden, wenn der i7-4820k dann um die 300€ und der i7-4930k 550€ kosten könnten, so wie die Vorgängergeneration. Mal abwarten, jetzt ist Juli, bald August und bis zum September ist es auch nicht mehr weit.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sandy-Bridge-E Hexacore 3910k für 350€*

Der 3930k ist doch schon defekt.
Wie ist denn die Steigerung von Defekt? Völlig im Eimer?


----------



## Jolly91 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sandy-Bridge-E Hexacore 3910k für 350€*

Okay, sind es halt 8 Kern Xeon Prozessoren, aber man kann immer mal was reduzieren, bis es nicht mehr läuft.


----------



## Monsjo (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sandy-Bridge-E Hexacore 3910k für 350€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie ist denn die Steigerung von Defekt? Völlig im Eimer?


 
Celeron.


----------



## grenn-CB (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sandy-Bridge-E Hexacore 3910k für 350€*



Monsjo schrieb:


> Wer übertaktet eine Extreme Edition mit nem Macho?


 
Erstens mal ist der Core i7 3930K keine Extreme Edition und wer was günstiges sucht der macht das.
Und auch 4,2GHz wären zumindest etwas.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Lernen. In 30 Jahren spricht die Welt chinesisch.


 
Heute tun es schon bestimmt 1/6 der Menschheit.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der 3930k ist doch schon defekt.
> Wie ist denn die Steigerung von Defekt? Völlig im Eimer?


Selbst der Core i7 3970X wird wohl defekt sein da es ja eigentlich ein 8Kerner ist wo 2 kerne deaktiviert worden sind.


----------



## StauBHausaufsag0r (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sandy-Bridge-E Hexacore 3910k für 350€*

Chinesisch ist aber im Vergleich zu Englisch eine viel schwierigere Sprache. Viele Chinesen haben ja selbst mit ihrer Sprache probleme (beim schreiben/lesen), und nur weil China als Wirtschaftsmacht einen Aufstieg erlebt, wird deshalb nicht die restliche Welt chinesisch lernen, nur um sich mit ihnen zu verständigen.
Und doch, die Chinesen sind auch von uns abhänig, denn wenn unsere Wirschaft schwächelt dann haben wir wiederum weniger Geld zur Verfügung, das wir Ausgeben könnten, was wohl auch den Konsum von chinesischen Produkten schrumpfen lässt. 
Das sieht man schön an China und den USA, die USA sind Abhänig von dem Geld der chinesischen Banken, CHina braucht die USA als Absatzmarkt. 
China exportiert momentan eben noch sehr viel, auch wenn der dortige Binnenmark wächst. 
Egal genug OT


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sandy-Bridge-E Hexacore 3910k für 350€*



StauBHausaufsag0r schrieb:


> auch wenn der dortige Binnenmark wächst.


 
Und rate mal, was in den nächsten 30 Jahren passieren wird? 
Genau, die Binnennachfrage wächst. 2,5  Milliarden Chinesen und Inder wollen versorgt werden.
Europa ist dann inzwischen an den Schulden für ihr Sozialsystem erstickt. Die USA sind mangels nachrückender Ideen ins Hintertreffen geraten und Südamerika spielt nur als Rohstofflieferant eine Rolle.

Aber jetzt zurück zum Thema.


----------



## matty2580 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sandy-Bridge-E Hexacore 3910k für 350€*



			
				gulli.com schrieb:
			
		

> Das neue Modell dürfte jedoch zu einem deutlich niedrigeren Preis  angeboten werden. Aktuelle Spekulationen gehen von circa 350 US-Dollar  aus.....Übertakter dürften dank frei wählbarem Multiplikator in der Lage sein,  den Prozessor ohne größere Probleme auf über 4 GHz zu übertakten. Trotz  der vergleichsweise hohen TDP dürfte der Kühlaufwand bei Übertaktung  zudem kaum größer ausfallen als bei aktuellen  "Haswell"-K-Serie-Prozessoren für Sockel 1150....Zusätzlich kann der Core i7-3910K dank Quad-Channel-Speicherinterface  mit mehr Speicherbandbreite aufwarten. Für Multi-GPU-Systeme bietet die  Sockel-2011-Plattform zudem mehr PCIe-Lanes für den Betrieb von  Crossfire- oder SLi-Konfigurationen. Punkten kann der neue Core i7  Prozessor gegenüber den aktuellen _"Haswell"_ Angeboten für  Sockel 1150 demnach vor allem bei Multi-GPU-Systemen und Anwendungen,  die von der Höheren Speicherbandbreite und Multithreading-Rechenleistung  profitieren können.


 Klingt recht attraktiv für mich. Mal sehen, vielleicht ist die CPU für mich interessant?


----------



## Muxxer (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sandy-Bridge-E Hexacore 3910k für 350€*

Vielleicht ist es eine CPU speziell für den chinesischen Markt und kommt so nie nach Deutschland außerdem gibts hier im I-net genug OC-foren indenen man 3930ker für 300€ hinterhergeschmissen bekommt meiner hat auch nur 300€ gekostet is halt kein OC-wunder max 4,7Ghz´@1,34V
aber die 4,5 laufen noch mit 1,28-1,3 V das reicht mir und ich hab mir 220€ gespart und vor allem das ding läuft jetzt schon seit einer ewigkeit auf 4,5 ohne zu murren oder zu zucken also alles bestens, wobei ich vorher meine bedenken hatte wegen garantie

mfg


----------



## XE85 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sandy-Bridge-E Hexacore 3910k für 350€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das liegt in erster Linie daran, dass die Oberfläche des IHS recht klein ist.



Nein liegt es nicht, denn der IHS ist bei Haswell auch nicht kleiner als bei Sandy und Ivy DT. Das Problem ist der große Abtand zwischen Die und IHS der einen guten Wärmeübergang zum CPU Kühler verhindert. Da hilft irgendwann der beste Kühler nichts mehr, denn wenn die Wärme gar nicht bis zum Kühler kommt kann sie auch nicht abgeführt werden. Und da könnte Ivy E sehr wohl einen Vorteil durch den verlöteten IHs haben.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der 3930k ist doch schon defekt.



Also meiner funktioniert so wie er soll.

@Topic, die CPU wäre super, 4GHz sollten machbar sein und der Preis ist auch ok


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sandy-Bridge-E Hexacore 3910k für 350€*



XE85 schrieb:


> Nein liegt es nicht, denn der IHS ist bei Haswell auch nicht kleiner als bei Sandy und Ivy DT. Das Problem ist der große Abtand zwischen Die und IHS der einen guten Wärmeübergang zum CPU Kühler verhindert. Da hilft irgendwann der beste Kühler nichts mehr, denn wenn die Wärme gar nicht bis zum Kühler kommt kann sie auch nicht abgeführt werden. Und da könnte Ivy E sehr wohl einen Vorteil durch den verlöteten IHs haben.


 
Ich habe weder mit Haswell noch mit Ivy Bridge Probleme, was das Abführen der Wärme angeht.
Aber wenn ich gucke, wie viel Fläche vom Kühler übersteht, sorgt das für Kopfschütteln.

Klar hat auch die WLP daran ihren "Erfolg", aber bleib doch bitte mal auf den Teppich.


----------



## Accipiper (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sandy-Bridge-E Hexacore 3910k für 350€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich gucke, wie viel Fläche vom Kühler übersteht, sorgt das für Kopfschütteln.


 
Schätze das liegt eben an der langen Kompatibilitätsliste. Schließlich sind die IHSes bei AMD und Sockel 2011er CPU's ja deutlich größer, und da passen die Dinger dann halt auch ...


----------



## Monsjo (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sandy-Bridge-E Hexacore 3910k für 350€*



Accipiper schrieb:


> Schätze das liegt eben an der langen Kompatibilitätsliste. Schließlich sind die IHSes bei AMD und Sockel 2011er CPU's ja deutlich größer, und da passen die Dinger dann halt auch ...


 
Das weiß er. Es geht darum das bei den Haswells nicht so ist und so eine Menge Kühlleistung verschenkt wird.


----------



## Placebo (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sandy-Bridge-E Hexacore 3910k für 350€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nein, kann man nicht.
> Mit dem Macho kriegst du den 6 Kerner vielleicht auf 4,2GHz. Mehr geht nicht. Außerdem weißt du nicht, was das für CPUs sind. Das kann der letzte Müll sein, den Intel liegen hat und nicht wegwerfen wollte.


4,2 Ghz reichen doch. 4,7 ist das Maximum, wenn man Sandy für 24/7 übertaktet, das sind etwas mehr als 10%. Keine Chance, da sechs Kerne auszugleichen. Jedenfalls nicht in Szenarien, wo die paar MHz ausschlaggebend wären  Und dort wo man einen Unterschied merken würde, gibt es auch Support für mehr Kerne.


> Und was soll das mit den 6MB Cache?  Der 3930k hat 12MB Cache. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Intel einen 6 Kerner mit halben Cache rausschickt. Der wird sowas von langsam sein.


Der i5 hat auch nur 6MB und z.B. für Raytracing ist L3 vollkommen uninteressant.

Die CPU wäre perfekt, wenn sie sich gut takten lässt


----------



## belugma (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sandy-Bridge-E Hexacore 3910k für 350€*

Der kommt leider ein bisschen zu spät, sonst wäre der 3910k bestimmt eine gute alternative zu Ivy damals gewesen...


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sandy-Bridge-E Hexacore 3910k für 350€*

Verlockend, aber für mich leider für den Sockel 2011!!! schade


----------



## Gary94 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sandy-Bridge-E Hexacore 3910k für 350€*



Monsjo schrieb:


> Das weiß er. Es geht darum das bei den Haswells nicht so ist und so eine Menge Kühlleistung verschenkt wird.


 
Ein größerer Heatspreader soll für mehr Kühlleistung sorgen? Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Das größere Problem hier ist sicherlich die Fertigung in 22nm. Durch die punktuelle Abgabe der Wärme kann der Kühler die Wärme einfach nicht effizient genug abführen - da hilft auch ein größerer Heatspreader wohl nichts.

MfG, Gary


----------



## sentinel1 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sandy-Bridge-E Hexacore 3910k für 350€*



Gary94 schrieb:


> Das größere Problem hier ist aber dennoch die Fertigung in 22nm. Durch die punktuelle Abgabe der Wärme kann der Kühler die Wärme einfach nicht effizient genug abführen - da hilft auch ein größerer Heatspreader wohl nichts.



Höchstens optisch  .

Da müssen die Kerne selbst schon weiter auseinander liegen (mit Cooldown - Pufferfläche) um mehr Kühlfläche zu bieten, bei LED klappt es zumindest.

Das wäre natürlich Waferverschwendung.


----------



## Akidsl (3. August 2013)

*AW: Sandy-Bridge-E Hexacore 3910k für 350€*

ich kann es mir auch nicht vorstellen


----------

